# beam engine



## mourad III (May 15, 2009)

Hello,
I'm looking for free plans to beam engine miniature model. 
Here's a fascinating engine on this link :
http://www.eckartkercher.de/. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 17, 2009)

mourad III  said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'm looking for free plans to beam engine miniature model.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



HI. here"s a good place to start you search for FREE plans. Elmer's beam engine would be a good project, provided that you have at least some experience running a lathe and possibly a milling machine. Without any experience running machines I started out by building a few simple projects that included wobblers. The photo of the museum piece in the link you provide would be a challenge for all but the really experienced builders. Perhaps your experience level is sufficient for such a project

Finding sources for plans, materials, tooling, etc takes time, much like learning how to set up and machine quality parts.

The link below may help you find what your looking for. Its were I got my start.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmers_Engines_1/

-MB


----------



## itowbig (May 17, 2009)

i believe there are some in the dowloads area here or in the plans area. im work on that one right now. its tough for me cause im just a newbie but ill tackle it anyway. one day ill get it done. i already messed up a couple parts but thats how i learn i quess. making a bunch of spare parts for something else


----------



## Jasonb (May 17, 2009)

Castings and drawings for the engine in your picture are available from Lothar Matrian in Germany I believe. I don't have contact details but I'll have a look through some recent copies of Model Engineer Magazine as there was a series about building one of his other engines.

Jason


----------



## Cliff (May 18, 2009)

Hey Mourad III

 If you are looking for Beam Engine plan's Brian Rupnow did a post on a beam engine and provided the plan's to it I am planing on making it as soon as I get my lathe up and running. You will have to look back through some post's and find it cause I can't remember what it was called. Cliff.


----------

